# Assassin bug vs wasp!



## orionmystery (Oct 11, 2012)

I took too many shots of this assassin with prey. Only 4 here though. Don't want to bore you guys




IMG_0631 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0663 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0559 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0659 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW! that is really cool. Wait...That's not Charlie's wasp getting his as* kicked, is it? 
Seriously cool shots. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 20, 2012)

Very awesome series, Kurt. Good work, sir.


----------

